# 35-yd fan spacing



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

It might be there, but I couldn't find this in the NFAA range guidelines. For the 35-yd fan, is there a requirement for the minimum spacing between the shooting stakes/markers? Our club would like to be as official as possible.


----------



## AgroDuck (Oct 2, 2012)

The provincial comps I've shot has all had them 1-2 yds apart. To point you to a specific rule - hmmmm, I have come across it yet, sorry...


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

NFAA does not have a minimum / maximum spacing for the 35 yard fan.

IFAA has the following statement in their current rules:

3. Where equal distance markers are used (Fan target), the minimum distance between any two adjacent markers shall be 3 ft., and the maximum distance between the extreme
markers shall be 15 ft.


----------



## lionback (Sep 18, 2020)

Using them in actual games is obviously not about to happen anytime soon. But I'd really like to see them have some sort of shootout competition as part of the All-Star Game Week. I'm not sure what the format would be, but it's one way to bring the shootouts back without offending anyone. And I'd like to think that it might give people a chance to Showbox  jiofi.local.html tplinklogin warm up to them more gradually, if we ever wanted to consider trying them again.


----------

